#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  What is hacking? How does it work?

## Moana

Hello Everyone!

Hacking is the process of encrypting data from an individual that is normally performed by an intelligent individual.

How does it work?
It is the practice of manipulating people to unknowingly give the password. This is the easiest way to go for data hacking. While nobody will intentionally give a password hackers brainwash or trick the person to give the password.

----------

